# Hearse dark/grim ride club



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

If u have a heasre or any kinda of grim ride, or now someone that does, send them our way.
New hearse club in the making. Check it out at:
http://corpsehaulers.com/


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Johnny, I want to be a member so I sent a couple pics. More to come after it's painted. Will you still keep this website going if you sell your project hearse? I hope so!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Skulkin said:


> Johnny, I want to be a member so I sent a couple pics. More to come after it's painted. Will you still keep this website going if you sell your project hearse? I hope so!


Got ur pics, ill add tem tonight, thanks. If I sell mine its only to get another one, so the site will stay around.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Sulkin, add you. Keep me posted so I may update the page.
http://corpsehaulers.com/memride.html


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool, I can't wait to see your next one. Thanks for adding me. My hearse is supposed to be back next week......we'll see. Then I'll send more pics.


----------

